
Researchers create magstripe versions from EMV and contactless cards - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/researchers-create-magstripe-versions-of-emv-and-contactless-cards/
======
aspenmayer
The linked white paper with details:

[https://www.cyberdlab.com/content/dam/cyberdlab/insights/it-...](https://www.cyberdlab.com/content/dam/cyberdlab/insights/it-
only-takes-a-minute-to-clone-a-credit-card-thanks-to-a-50-year-old-
problem/It_Only_Takes_a_Minute_to_Clone_a_Credit_Card_%20Thanks_to_a_50_Year_Old_Problem.pdf)

